# Rat problem



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a problem with a rat. There may be more, but I only see one. I found the SOB is getting in the garage through a hole in the clapboard it chewed. 
What is the best rat poison to use? I don't want to close the hole until I think I killed it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I have a problem with a rat. There may be more, but I only see one. I found the SOB is getting in the garage through a hole in the clapboard it chewed.
> What is the best rat poison to use? I don't want to close the hole until I think I killed it.



Part of the problem is your wife's bird feeder, get rid of that and the rat will take a hike.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I have always used DECON. Getting rid of the bird feeder, and any other food sources, will help too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I prefer a trap as that thing will stink to high heaven during the summer.
A rat trap with bacon as bait. Tie it to the trigger with fishing line.

This is good poison and there's a couple of different formulas, so they don't become immune to it. TSC has it

http://123stores.com/catalog/produc...mpaign=sep13&gclid=COOmtruPrtQCFV6ewAodXUcBiA


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Part of the problem is your wife's bird feeder, get rid of that and the rat will take a hike.


The feeder is part of the problem, but I found a few rats in the area before I put the feeder out. There are a couple of dumpsters they liked to get into to. The dumpsters were replaced with taller dumpsters that they can't climb up into.
I'm thinking I want to leave the feeder up long enough so the rat stays close by so I can kill it. And I can use the feeder to draw in the grackles and take care of the too. I'm feeling vengeful this morning.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> The feeder is part of the problem, but I found a few rats in the area before I put the feeder out. There are a couple of dumpsters they liked to get into to. The one closest to the house was replaced with a taller dumpster that they can't climb up into.
> I'm thinking I want to leave the feeder up long enough so the rat stays close by so I can kill it. And I can use the feeder to draw in the grackles and take care of the too. I'm feeling vengeful this morning.


We were fighting them while I-96 was being rebuilt, then my neighbor found a nest under his deck and hired someone who did whack the nest and the tracks in the snow then steadily diminished, but I have no idea what he used to kill them.

The city was zero help which is sad.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> We were fighting them while I-96 was being rebuilt, then my neighbor found a nest under his deck and hired someone who did whack the nest and the tracks in the snow then steadily diminished, but I have no idea what he used to kill them.
> 
> The city was zero help which is sad.


Royal Oak has been battling rats for years, but this problem is new where I live.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Get the biggest glue traps,that Lowe s sells. Put two or three of them together on a piece of plywood. Nail them to the plywood. Put some peanut butter in the middle and you should have your rat real,soon. If you don't nail,them to something they will carry the trap away. Good luck hunting


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I prefer traps to poison. Rats die in random places with poison, plus non target risks.
A cubby set ,or wood box with an acess hole helps focus on rats.
I cut a hole in a plastic coffee can lid for mice. Keeps the weather and neighbors cats from stealing or tripping traps.

A couple kept working keeps numbers down after initial many sets.
With a poor acorn crop last year few mice exist.
Rats need a food source too.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

If you have 1 you have dozens, Farmers co ops have several kinds of poison, buy a few of each and change types every time its consumed. They get immune fast. Travel routes are best, they are always pissing and follow the same trails normally along walls or other boundries. I use traps too, hit them hard and fast, they will outbreed your efforts.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

petronius said:


> I have a problem with a rat. There may be more, but I only see one. I found the SOB is getting in the garage through a hole in the clapboard it chewed.
> What is the best rat poison to use? I don't want to close the hole until I think I killed it.


Time to declare war.Pull out all the stops and don't give them a break.Hit them with everything you can and don't let up.You can win but it won't be easy.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The number one best and first thing should be removing/eliminating any and all food sources. If there's still food there, your odds of winning will be substantially reduced.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Rats USED to be a big problem around Milleville Beach, in Brownstown township. Then the area was badly flooded in 1973 or so. No more rats. It's rather drastic, but it may be worth a try!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have always used DECON. Getting rid of the bird feeder, and any other food sources, will help too.


The original Decon no longer exists, The stuff in the cheese wedge shaped box. I have not tried the new stuff that is in blocks. I bought some other stuff that comes in blocks that are made to split. They mice in the garage will not touch it.

Back when Decon first came out back in the late 40's early 50's, the manager of the public works of Shelby (Not the township, the village in west Michigan) contacted Decon and they suppl ied all the decon needed to rid the town of rats. It did


FREEPOP said:


> I prefer a trap as that thing will stink to high heaven during the summer.
> A rat trap with bacon as bait. Tie it to the trigger with fishing line.
> 
> This is good poison and there's a couple of different formulas, so they don't become immune to it. TSC has it
> ...


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I changed my whole bird feeding habits after I saw my first one. I only have 1 thistle feeder hanging over concrete to bring in the "prettier" birds and I sweep it daily. I hate rats, mice and snakes..lol.
I still find one or two every year but the best thing is the big ole fashion rat traps screwed to a 2x4 so you can move it around without it taking off with it. Bacon tied on with a twisty tie works for me.
BTW...poison killed my neighbors dog after it ate a part of a rat so I quit using that.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jakeo said:


> I changed my whole bird feeding habits after I saw my first one. I only have 1 thistle feeder hanging over concrete to bring in the "prettier" birds and I sweep it daily. I hate rats, mice and snakes..lol.
> I still find one or two every year but the best thing is the big ole fashion rat traps screwed to a 2x4 so you can move it around without it taking off with it. Bacon tied on with a twisty tie works for me.
> BTW...poison killed my neighbors dog after it ate a part of a rat so I quit using that.


I'm my neighbors little rat killing episode, I think my goofy Lab found a mouse or maybe a dead rat and ate one, he came in and sat in a corner and just shook for an hour.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't rule out using napalm or Willy Pete.Maybe a claymore or some bouncing betty's.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Snakes will kill your rats and mice.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Snakes will kill your rats and mice.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of setting up an electrocution devise. Like a bug zapper for rodents.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

This works for me. If you don't want to use poison my grand mother kept two little black terriers for the job. Fierce little buggers.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I'm thinking of setting up an electrocution devise. Like a bug zapper for rodents.


I got them, they work great on chipmunks, save your money.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I used to be pretty good on rats with a .22 in my youth! Used to take a brick of shells down to the dump behind the old tipple at Oliver 1, when I was 8 or 9. Used to sit there till all the shells were gone. Used to "stack 'em up" pretty good! I wonder if I still can, want some help over there?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> I used to be pretty good on rats with a .22 in my youth! Used to take a brick of shells down to the dump behind the old tipple at Oliver 1, when I was 8 or 9. Used to sit there till all the shells were gone. Used to "stack 'em up" pretty good! I wonder if I still can, want some help over there?


I only see the SOB for a few seconds when it runs across the yard or down the alley.
I'm going to use traps and see how that works out. I'm afraid if I use poison, the rat will go into the neighbor's yard and die. I don't want his stupid dog to eat it.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

They can be quick, that's for sure. Takes a lot of practice to shoot 'em. Yeah, in town, traps would be better.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

You could get a pet ferret. :lol: or a Terrier. Living in an old house in farmground we used to get the occasional rat/mouse. Since I invited two Mtn. Feists to live in our house a few years back, that issue has stopped...and they behave a lot better than a ferret.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Get a pet python.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I had to make a run this morning, so i stopped at Home Depot and bought two Victor Rat Traps for $1.87 each. I attached a screw eye in the end of each trap so I can tie them down. I don't want the rat to run off with the trap if it is caught but not killed. I'm going to go for the quick kill method first instead of poison.

Victor makes the tradition spring loaded mouse and rat traps and has been in business almost 120 years.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You can pack peanut butter or cheese in the rolled part of the bait bar and clean it out with a toothpick should it age.
Wiring bacon or a piece of dogfood ect to the bait bar with bread ties can be done too. Or both a loaded bar end and bait wired on.

They will kill a squirrel.....and birds ( yep). Careful of set location choices even if using a cubby set.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Not knowing you property ,garage,kids ect. I cannot recomend a nontoxic anti- freeze drowning bucket trap.

I can say ,years ago I went to the barn to feed the horses and some one had left the lid to the garbage can that grain was stored in off.
About an inch of grain remained and about a dozen well fed but sad looking rats were left that could not jump out ( Though rats can sure jump.)
Adding a few gallons of water would have been more humane that the method of disposal employed.... but began a war I eventually won.

A teeter totter board rats can reach might make for a barrel trap. Or awire across the top run through the center of apop/ beer can.
I ran a strip of peanut butter around the centerline of the last one built for a friends garage. Up the plank from floor ,a jump onto can and rolling fall into doom.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I had to make a run this morning, so i stopped at Home Depot and bought two Victor Rat Traps for $1.87 each. I attached a screw eye in the end of each trap so I can tie the down. I don't want the rat to run off with the trap if it is caught but not killed. I'm going to go for the quick kill method first instead of poison.
> 
> Victor makes the tradition spring loaded mouse and rat traps and has been in business almost 120 years.


Oh Lord, and touch it afterwards? Oh hell no!

Just call me Snowflake.


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Oh Lord, and touch it afterwards? Oh hell no!
> 
> Just call me Snowflake.


Nice thing is the traps are cheap. I can tie a cord to the trap and use that to pick the whole thing up and toss it in a dumpster. Maybe I'll tie it to the guy's motorcycle down the street, the guy that likes to rev the motor at 5:00 in the morning as he leaves for work.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> Oh Lord, and touch it afterwards? Oh hell no!
> 
> Just call me Snowflake.


 Gotta touch em ta skin em.
Just wash your hands before hand, so not to soil their hides.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

My buddy in Philly uses his blow gun on them suckers. He's been "hunting" them a month now. He's up to 14. You can take the man from the country, but you can't take the country out of the man


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

sNeAkYpEtE11 said:


> My buddy in Philly uses his blow gun on them suckers. He's been "hunting" them a month now. He's up to 14. You can take the man from the country, but you can't take the country out of the man


.177 pellet


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Waif said:


> Gotta touch em ta skin em.
> Just wash your hands before hand, so not to soil their hides.



:lol::lol::lol:.....nice


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

petronius said:


> Nice thing is the traps are cheap. I can tie a cord to the trap and use that to pick the whole thing up and toss it in a dumpster. Maybe I'll tie it to the guy's motorcycle down the street, the guy that likes to rev the motor at 5:00 in the morning as he leaves for work.


Rats. Guys on motorcycles. I think it might be time to move. Next thing there will be kids on the grass and we all knows what happens when kids step on the grass


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

buckshot2 said:


>


I would like to see a video of that one in action.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I use a small screw to fasten a couple feet of cheap decorative chain to the wooden trap. Run the end of the chain through the drain hole on a plastic flower pot (thousands of them in the trash this time of year, pick your favorite size and color) and after baiting and setting the trap I gently place it into the flower pot.

The trap inside of the flower pot keeps it hidden from birds but makes it seem like a safe place for the rat to investigate. Rats do not like new things in their immediate environment so they sometimes will spend days, or weeks, looking at a trap before checking it out. A used trap will get the next one quicker than a brand new one. Maybe consider a quick dump of the dead rat and a re-bait and re-set and then washing of the hands.
////


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Rats. Guys on motorcycles. I think it might be time to move. Next thing there will be kids on the grass and we all knows what happens when kids step on the grass


Thankfully we don't have a kid problem anymore. The school bus used to stop in front of the house in the morning at the end of the street, but I took care of that. When the bus first started picking up the kids, there were several living down the street and on the next block but the kids down the street moved. Every morning I found trash on my lawn. I called the school a few time to complain that the kids were throwing trash, making noise and waking my wife up. The ones they were picking up lived on the next street. They finally changed the pickup route.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> Thankfully we don't have a kid problem anymore. The school bus used to stop in front of the house in the morning at the end of the street, but I took care of that. When the bus first started picking up the kids, there were several living down the street and on the next block but the kids down the street moved. Every morning I found trash on my lawn. I called the school a few time to complain that the kids were throwing trash, making noise and waking my wife up. The ones they were picking up lived on the next street. They finally changed the pickup route.


Then you have the parents dropping off and picking up parked up and down the street waiting for the bus, just so their precious babies won't melt if it's sprinkling on their 100 yard walk to or from the stop.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

buckshot2 said:


>


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jimp said:


> View attachment 258721



Damn you, I almost shot out the chicken lunchmeat that I was chopping on when I clicked on this.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> Damn you, I almost shot out the chicken lunchmeat that I was chopping on when I clicked on this.


:evilsmile

That pic has come in handy in several threads.:evil:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> View attachment 258721


Shouldn't that be in the *What's your favorite foods?* thread?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just get some neighbors from an Asian country.The rats will disappear .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> Just get some neighbors from an Asian country.The rats will disappear .


I showed your post to my wife and she said your crazy, only country people would eat something like that. :lol:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

petronius said:


> I showed your post to my wife and she said your crazy, only country people would eat something like that. :lol:


I guess I watch too much Andrew Z. on travel channel.:lol:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't know they had hillbillies in Asian countries.:lol:


petronius said:


> I showed your post to my wife and she said your crazy, only country people would eat something like that. :lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> I didn't know they had hillbillies in Asian countries.:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

junkman said:


> I didn't know they had hillbillies in Asian countries.:lol:


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

petronius said:


> I showed your post to my wife and she said your crazy, only country people would eat something like that. :lol:



I would eat a grain raised country/farm ground rat (no city/dump/garbage rats though), couldn't be much different than a tree rat right? Around here I am pretty sure the squirrels and the rats have pretty much the same diet, especially in the fall harvest time of year.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> I prefer a trap as that thing will stink to high heaven during the summer.
> A rat trap with bacon as bait. Tie it to the trigger with fishing line.
> 
> This is good poison and there's a couple of different formulas, so they don't become immune to it. TSC has it
> ...


x2 on trapping. With poison they go off and die, and smell. Poison also can kill other things, such as squirrels or even pets. 

I like the "Jaws" traps (sort of like the classic rat traps, but modernized and on steroids), and I bait them with peanut butter. I put the traps under those drawer organizer basket things (about 12x18" and 3" tall), and cut a hole on each side only big enough for a rat, so squirrels don't bother with it, and place it in cover or near cover (squirrels typically avoid cover, whereas rats seek it out). Set under cover and along edges (fences, etc), rats tend to travel along edges.

Live traps don't work as well, nor do the homemade traps made out of buckets with the dowel rods and water inside, because rats are so darn smart they figure it out.

As for other issues, remove all food sources such as bird feeders, dog bowls, etc... AND also remove any water sources you can. They are attracted to both. They will also eat dog sh*t if they have to, so clean that up too.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

My buddy got his wall hanger last night. It's on it's way to the taxidermist


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Get a bunch of dogs


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I set up the traps in the garage where I saw the rat going in and out. The rat hasn't been seen since. The traps were not sprung either.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I set up the traps in the garage where I saw the rat going in and out. The rat hasn't been seen since. The traps were not sprung either.


It knows you're not playing around Petronius, sort of like when Clint Eastwood and Telly Savalas started down that tank in the bank square like cowboys in Kelly's Heroes, but in this case the rat blinked first and left. It knows who's the man....


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> It knows you're not playing around Petronius, sort of like when Clint Eastwood and Telly Savalas started down that tank in the bank square like cowboys in Kelly's Heroes, but in this case the rat blinked first and left. It knows who's the man....


Two times I saw the rat running around where the bird feeder is looking for scraps so I went out to chase it away. The rat ran into the garage through a hole. That is when I set the traps. I think he knew what he was up against when he saw I was bigger and came with my traps. 

I saw where the rat had a rat tunnel under my neighbor's shed but his dog started digging on the side of the shed to get to the rat. The rat must have thought the grass was greener on my side of the fence. Hahaha. 

My .22 cal pump pellet pistol with the shoulder stock should arrive Friday.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Rooster Cogburn (John Wayne) used a 45 In "True Grit", worked like a charm!!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

petronius said:


> ......
> My .22 cal pump pellet pistol with the shoulder stock should arrive Friday.


Back in the hood where I grew up, my buddy Leo's dad had a huge garage with those big wooden sliding doors facing the alley..
There was a gap of about 1 1/2"-2" from the floor at the bottom.
We'd put some bread crumbs just inside the door, sit on the opposite wall and pick off the rats as they would patrol the alley and run along the gap and under the door.
Perfectly silhouetted at dusk they were like the moving ducks at the arcade.
In fact the rifle we had was an old JC Higgins .22 short his dad got from just such an arcade.
One time we saw a shadow moving just at the end of the gap by the door frame.
Leo pulled off a great shot, followed by the most ungodly scream you'd ever hear.
It was his dads foot, he was standing there opening the latch...
That was the end of our rat hunting...and almost the end of Leo.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> Get a bunch of dogs


I have seen this on TV before. These guys drive around and visit farms that have rat problems. I notice that no one gets upset or panics. The humans have a job to do and the dogs are the tools. Gotta love it.
///


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Lamarsh said:


> I like the "Jaws" traps (sort of like the classic rat traps, but modernized and on steroids), and I bait them with peanut butter.


My favorite bait has turned out to be peanut butter and jelly. Strawberry first but grape will do if that is the only thing available.
///


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Rat update.

The rats had been quite elusive until a few weeks ago. I had limited the amount of bird seed I put out for the birds, sometimes not feeding them for a few days. I would see a rat running across the street or going into the neighbor's back yard, but that was it. Then I started to see them eating bird seed on the ground under the bird feeder again. I learned my wife had started to spread seed on the ground for the pigeons.
So about three weeks ago, I put a small pile of seed out in the evening and watched a rat or two eating. Then I set a rat trap baited with cheese, havarti cheese. I was able to catch two rats with the trap and shot four with the .22 pellet pistol.
I haven't see any rats for the last four days.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

petronius said:


> Rat update.
> 
> The rats had been quite elusive until a few weeks ago. I had limited the amount of bird seed I put out for the birds, sometimes not feeding them for a few days. I would see a rat running across the street or going into the neighbor's back yard, but that was it. Then I started to see them eating bird seed on the ground under the bird feeder again. I learned my wife had started to spread seed on the ground for the pigeons.
> So about three weeks ago, I put a small pile of seed out in the evening and watched a rat or two eating. Then I set a rat trap baited with cheese, havarti cheese. I was able to catch two rats with the trap and shot four with the .22 pellet pistol.
> I haven't see any rats for the last four days.


Not sure if I've mentioned this in this thread yet or not, but I trap and kill them a lot, and one thing I've noticed is you have to be constantly changing up variables when it comes to trapping or shooting them. They are so darn smart, you have to always be attempting to out fox them. Whether it is set placement, set type, bait type, time of day, whatever, they learn fast. It's too bad they are such vermin, otherwise I find them to be pretty interesting critters.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's nice living in the country, a field rat every once in a while but that's it.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> It's nice living in the country, a field rat every once in a while but that's it.


You got that right. Over here close to the city we got tons of those norway rats and not enough avian predators like hawks and owls to clean them up. It's funny, believe it or not, in the 3.5 years since I bought my house I have literally not seen a SINGLE chipmunk, not even one, and I attribute that to the good handful of outdoor cats in my neighborhood. Yet, the cats don't put a dent in the rat population. I'd imagine it's a combination of rats' intelligence and breeding habits that cause this. Rats, for their size, are also FEROCIOUS and pack a nasty bite for their size, so that might also have to do with the cost/benefit analysis cats might make lol.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> You got that right. Over here close to the city we got tons of those norway rats and not enough avian predators like hawks and owls to clean them up. It's funny, believe it or not, in the 3.5 years since I bought my house I have literally not seen a SINGLE chipmunk, not even one, and I attribute that to the good handful of outdoor cats in my neighborhood. Yet, the cats don't put a dent in the rat population. I'd imagine it's a combination of rats' intelligence and breeding habits that cause this. Rats, for their size, are also FEROCIOUS and pack a nasty bite for their size, so that might also have to do with the cost/benefit analysis cats might make lol.


It is my understanding that Royal Oak had a rat problem, which spread to Ferndale, then Oak Park where I am. We didn’t have a rat problem until about two years ago. 
There is a hawk in my area who gets a pigeon now and then, but the rats are safe from it because they hide during the day. 

We have several cats that roam the area at night. Late last night, I looked out the back window and so a big cat eating something in the yard. Another cat came by and chased it away. I went out and the cat had caught a young rat and was eating it. First time I saw that happen around here.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been seeing tons of rats lately in Royal Oak and Berkley. Gonna be busting out the traps soon


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

petronius said:


> It is my understanding that Royal Oak had a rat problem, which spread to Ferndale, then Oak Park where I am. We didn’t have a rat problem until about two years ago.
> There is a hawk in my area who gets a pigeon now and then, but the rats are safe from it because they hide during the day.
> 
> We have several cats that roam the area at night. Late last night, I looked out the back window and so a big cat eating something in the yard. Another cat came by and chased it away. I went out and the cat had caught a young rat and was eating it. First time I saw that happen around here.


My understanding is that they have been in Bham, Berkley, Huntington Woods, Royal Oak, Oak Park and inwards towards the city for decades upon decades, but fluctuate in population. Many people never see a single rat, yet they are there. Sometimes I go months without seeing one, but I know they're around. 



Radar420 said:


> I've been seeing tons of rats lately in Royal Oak and Berkley. Gonna be busting out the traps soon


The sets I have the best luck with are the "jaws" style rat traps that slam down, and I put them inside something like an upside down drawer organizer basket thing (with holes cut on each side large enough for a rat but too small for a squirrel) or a large PVC pipe (spray painted drab) for two reasons (1) rats prefer the "safety" of cover, and (2) it keeps non targeted animals like cats and squirrels from getting caught or killed in my sets. I also have had some luck with live traps, in which case you'll need a means to humanely euthanize them. I have the most luck with my sets when they are placed along side borders like fences or sheds. The best bait is peanut butter or cat food, but if you use peanut butter in a trap that is not covered you will get squirrels non stop, and if you use cat food you will run the risk of hurting a neighbors cat. 

They become trap-wise extraordinarily fast, so change up your methods as often as possible.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Lamarsh said:


> My understanding is that they have been in Bham, Berkley, Huntington Woods, Royal Oak, Oak Park and inwards towards the city for decades upon decades, but fluctuate in population. Many people never see a single rat, yet they are there. Sometimes I go months without seeing one, but I know they're around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use an upside down milk crate.

I also stake the traps down. I've had a few dissappear from the garage over the years.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Poison is the only thing I've found that works consistently.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> Poison is the only thing I've found that works consistently.


We have a problem with using poison. The neighbors have dogs, the cats roam at night, there are scavengers (oppossums, buzzards, etc.), and I have a hawk that comes by for dinner. I would not want one of them to get a hold of a poisoned rat.

I'm going to get some PVC pipe for the traps. I have a wall they have run along and a few other places I can move it to.

This has turned into a new hobby for me.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I have pets and no wish to harm non-targeted species. So, this is what I use for bait stations. I bought them through e-bay and they have lasted outdoors for several years. Typically I'll find a few dead rats after I place baits but the rest seem to go off to expire. Interestingly the ones that pass away in the yard? None of the dogs ever bothered with them.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Nostromo said:


> Poison is the only thing I've found that works consistently.


Poison can be set in a manner that avoids domesticated pets... the one problem with poison in our neighborhood with the older homes is that many of the rats actually live in or under peoples' homes, so when they go back to die after eating the poison you're dealing with a stinky dead animal for a month. Even when they die under sheds it's pretty annoying to smell. 

Otherwise it's very effective. 



petronius said:


> I'm going to get some PVC pipe for the traps. I have a wall they have run along and a few other places I can move it to.


The PVC pipes work, but one down side compared to upside down baskets or crates with entries that are only small enough for rats, is that you might get a squirrel here and there. Squirrels generally are like the opposite to rats, they _avoid_ going below cover, but once in a while they do and get into my sets. I have never once had a squirrel get into my upside down drawer basket organizer things. One thing I forgot to mention about these basket sets is I do put a brick or two on top of them to prevent other critters from flipping them over, and then I'll sort of cover them with leafs except for the entry ways, ensuring that really only rats enter since they are like little holes / burrows. The basket I use, rattle can drab and cut a rat sized hole in look sort of like this, but I guess you could use metal ones too:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> Poison can be set in a manner that avoids domesticated pets... the one problem with poison in our neighborhood with the older homes is that many of the rats actually live in or under peoples' homes, so when they go back to die after eating the poison you're dealing with a stinky dead animal for a month. Even when they die under sheds it's pretty annoying to smell.
> 
> Otherwise it's very effective.
> 
> ...


With using poison, I am concerned that another animal would eat the dead rat after it wandered off and die too. My neighbor's dog isn't very smart. She is young and takes after her owner. She would probably try to eat the rat. I shot one that ran off to the neighbor's yard and died. The next day, the dog was walking around with the rat in its mouth. I got the rat away from the dog and didn't tell my neighbor. He lets his dog lick his face.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

petronius said:


> With using poison, I am concerned that another animal would eat the dead rat after it wandered off and die too. My neighbor's dog isn't very smart. She is young and takes after her owner. She would probably try to eat the rat. I shot one that ran off to the neighbor's yard and died. The next day, the dog was walking around with the rat in its mouth. I got the rat away from the dog and didn't tell my neighbor. He lets his dog lick his face.


Although my primary concern with poison is not being able to dispose of the deads, I also avoid it for this reason. Just not worth it in my view. My dog wouldn't touch a dead rat, but like you I do have knucklehead neighbors with knucklehead dogs, and despite their knuckleheadedness, I wish no harm to them or their pups. 

BTW, living around rats, better always make sure you're dog is not only always up to date on rabies vaccine, but lepto as well.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

With using poison, I am concerned that another animal would eat the dead rat after it wandered off and die too. My neighbor's dog isn't very smart. She is young and takes after her owner. She would probably try to eat the rat. I shot one that ran off to the neighbor's yard and died. The next day, the dog was walking around with the rat in its mouth. I got the rat away from the dog and didn't tell my neighbor. He lets his dog lick his face.


So much awesomeness in this post...


----------

